# gawd I can''t smoke weed anymore



## challenged101 (Aug 15, 2006)

when I first started it was fun but now I just get paranoid... uhh its bad


what about for other SA freaks like us, haha jk, but seriously


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I used to smoke pot way back in the day, but it makes me super ultra paranoid...havents smoked in years...


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, it used to make me relaxed, and now I have panic attacks. I don't get it, but it's best to stay away.


----------



## challenged101 (Aug 15, 2006)

yah I have the worst delusions and paranoia. a few nights ago I kept thinking when ever someone laughed it was about me, that was nuts.

but I kind of had an interesting psychedelic journey earlier... and the weed brought it back so yah. but still even when I just smoke, w/out anything else. I just start sketchin.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i love weed as long as its at the right time...during the day when i have things to do, it just rockets my anxiety to the sky...but if im alone and have nothing to do all night then yes weed is very relaxing for me.


----------



## child of bodom (Jan 15, 2007)

i like weed, but i cant mix it with alcohol.. gives me severe panic attacks its really terrifying.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I get severe anxiety on it. My SA seems to triple. It's not fun.


----------



## jms42 (May 15, 2006)

well it's pretty easy to quit so i dont see the problem. it never worsened my anxiety I'm pretty much not able to do anything normal either way anyway.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: gawd I can''t smoke weed anymore*



SAlovesme said:


> i love weed as long as its at the right time...during the day when i have things to do, it just rockets my anxiety to the sky...but if im alone and have nothing to do all night then yes weed is very relaxing for me.


Me too. I feel weird smoking alone, though, since weed is more of like a social drug. I think it just serves as an escape from reality and ultimately, my social anxiety. However, if I smoke with other people, like SAlovesme said,...then my anxiety gets out of control and it sucks. But smoking alone does seem to take my mind off of things...even though I know it isn't really doing anything good for me, since in the end, I'm still home and still alone.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i quit becausse of this, but my roomate is about to go pick up some Jamacian Hash Oil though, i might get some off him to try it out. :lol

i guess thats not really weed though


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: re: gawd I can''t smoke weed anymore*



LDG 124 said:


> SAlovesme said:
> 
> 
> > i love weed as long as its at the right time...during the day when i have things to do, it just rockets my anxiety to the sky...but if im alone and have nothing to do all night then yes weed is very relaxing for me.
> ...


yeah same here. although if i happen to be with a few friends, i can't help but join in. but i try not to have a lot and i usually only take a few tokes.
i can only really enjoy if i am with my brother or on my own, when i can just relax, listen to music, watch _the daily show_, etc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

challenged101 said:


> when I first started it was fun but now I just get paranoid... uhh its bad
> 
> what about for other SA freaks like us, haha jk, but seriously


If it makes you paranoid, maybe you should think about stopping. It's not going to get any easier if you keep doing it, in fact, you will get worse.

If you have to escape that badly, find something else, but personally, i suggest staying sober 
It's the best thing i ever did for myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> challenged101 said:
> 
> 
> > when I first started it was fun but now I just get paranoid... uhh its bad
> ...


Triste Golem is right. No matter how bad things are, going through it sober and "feeling the burn" is worth everything.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Smoking dead plant isn't natural anyway, and what isn't natural also isn't good for you.


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

If it impacts you bad - then don't do it. Simple.
I've done the weed. 
Done different alcohol drinks.
Some of them make me happy. Kept those! 
The rest? Screw them ! I'm depressed enough without getting help.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm messed up enough as it is without weed so, I don't bother...but the last time I did it, I umm, just had to keep telling myself "don't worry, you're not going insane, you're not going insane" lmao my dad does it though an I see how he is...which is enough reason not to smoke dat! LMAO


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

> Smoking dead plant isn't natural anyway, and what isn't natural also isn't good for you.


Ummm, because something is dead doesn't mean it ain't natural. Is death not a natural process?

Also, i'd agree, if smoking weed makes you paranoid then you'd be wise to stop immediately.

Just saying...


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm about at the point you are. Really sucks.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: re: gawd I can''t smoke weed anymore*



oceanchief said:


> > Smoking dead plant isn't natural anyway, and what isn't natural also isn't good for you.
> 
> 
> Ummm, because something is dead doesn't mean it ain't natural. Is death not a natural process?


Smoking anything is unnatural. Back to basics... nearly every natural thing man alters could kill us. Stick to what's natural, and it'll get you way ahead of the game. Of life.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Depends on the strain you get, but I've smoked some good stuff and I was off to happy world. That one time was probably the best high I ever got. I didn't even want to come down from it. Then you get the lower grade stuff which just spaces me out. I don't do it often, but the times I have done it, I have never gotten paranoid.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Alcohol = BeNice tends to get depressed

Cannabis = Tends to keep BeNice from getting depressed. Also, fun times with digital delay pedal while playing electric guitar


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

lol, BeNice.....

Message - so eating magic mushrooms is cool? Or eating Cannabis is cool? Eating is natural and they are natural products made by Mother Earth herself.

Just saying...


----------



## oneandthesame (Feb 8, 2007)

I smoked and it was all good up until i was 15 then i just got weirded out when i smoked it. I get real paranoid and kind of tremble and thing is i still would smoke with ppl and it was pretty funny. Only time i like to smoke green anymore is when i've had alot to drink...then those affects go away. but if i smoke straight up, bad idea.


----------



## Amebix (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahh its a battle of the mind, that **** is. I have good buzzes that i looove and then i have ****ty ones where im in hell. Its all in your head. Personally, writing has really helped me through some tough ones, and brightened some nice ones. When im feeling bad, writing makes it feel like i have someone to talk to, kinda, like im having a convo with my own mind. And the most beautifull part is i can always go back to what i wrote and learn from it. If your wondering why i even bother, i like the haze it leaves on my mind, the mellow mindset i get when im sober. Ive also done some startlingly good introspective work stoned.


----------



## challenged101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: re: gawd I can''t smoke weed anymore*



Message said:


> oceanchief said:
> 
> 
> > > Smoking dead plant isn't natural anyway, and what isn't natural also isn't good for you.
> ...


its funny because my biology teacher said everything is organic

except for a few things I forgot, but I know thats no excuse but err

I should stop smoking weed hah


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

I stopped for years because I would get an anxious/panicky sort of feeling. Not worth it. Tried recently but, although I wasn't really nervous... I didn't like the feeling. A little uncomfortable. At this point I'd rather not use anything that might potentiate any sort of panic or anxiety (and my anxiety is better than it used to be). I don't even touch caffiene.


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Last time I smoked at a party, I started shaking and hid under a blanket on the couch, pretending to sleep. I couldn't resist poking my head out every once and a while to stare at people and make sure they weren't watching me though. LOL


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Last time I smoked weed I was by myself and much happier than I am now.


----------



## bub2631 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post. but i had to say something about "message"s post about a dead plant isn't natural. I was laughing so hard. That is such a terrible stance for weed. Vaccines, etc. help people. dead plant. lol. Anyway back to the subject. I am an advocate for the legalization of marijuana. I can't smoke when i am around other people but about six or seven times a YEAR I like to smoke by myself. Just to get away for a while. I don't get anxiety by myself. I too have to drink a few beers or so before I go out. I don't really like to drink to tell you the truth, but I make myself so I will leave my room. I am currently taking:

50mg Seroquel twice a day
1mg klonopin twice a day
150mg Zoloft
and tapering off effexor the next two weeks.

Anyway just started taking seroquel, makes me very tired but i think it will wear off. Helping a little with sa. I have tried almost all SSRI's and it only helps with depression. My depression is triggered by my anxiety. So I have been of zoloft for years now. It is still working pretty well. Effexor and the other ssri's that are supposed to help with sa is a freakin joke. I don't know how they got approval for that. Lots of money I guess. Benzos I have tried are xanax, which actually caused panic attacks, and klonopin, which I have been taking for about 2 years at 2mg a day. It worked wonderfull for the first 6 mo. it was amazing. I actually held a job for 7 months. but of course i developed a tolerance for it. So i stay at 2 mg a day and it semi-works. If the seroquel doesn't work in the next two weeks I am going to ask my doc for nardil. I am just tired of hit and miss.

Ok, here is my first post, sorry so long and incoherent. Boy this feels good. Back to the weed thing, if you are interested in learning more check out the web site: http://www.norml.org.

P.S. isnt tobacco a "dead plant" that people smoke and its legal. At least with weed you get more bang for your buck. Just sayin...


----------



## skins334 (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to love weed now i just become paranoid or depressed and everything i think i really believe so if i think good thoughts its good but bad thoughts is bad... any suggestions besides just quitting... i feel like this isnt something everyone experiences


----------



## legend (Mar 29, 2007)

ha yea I do not think weed is very conducive to SA. I think weed is what triggers SA in most people if smoked enough. If you have a family history of depression and SA and you are a pot abuser then you will most likely get SA and depression. I used to be very extroverted and very popular until I started abusing weed everyday and now I just get paranoid while on it and I hate it, but I still smoke it from time to time for some reason. That is why I hardly ever advocate the usage of weed to newcomers


----------

